# I'm new here - please meet my bettas



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum. All of your bettas are lovely! Please let me introduce you to mine:

This is my red delta tail that I rescued from a pet store betta cup:









This pathetic little guy was another pet store rescue. I took this photo when he was still in his betta cup:









This is my newest guy. I took this photo when he was still in his betta cup. This is his "BEFORE" photo:









And here's the same fish as above, but after ~5 hours of rehab in his new tank. The AFTER photo:









Thanks!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum!
I love both your fish! Both gorgeous! But I especially like your white/blue crowntail.... If you don't want him some time in the future, I'll take him for you


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

welcome and pretty bettas!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

welcome ;D Love them all (especially the 2nd one )


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

The second pic, the fish you call 'Pathetic' is amazing! I would call him Ice! Aww, I'd live to have him if you lived near...lol.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Beautiful Crowntail!
The second one lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

All are beatiful!!! I too, looooove the second boy!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

very pretty fish!!!!! I am glad to see they found a good home!


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

i agree, that "pathetic" fish is AWESOME looking! You are very lucky to have found a petstore betta that looks like him!


----------



## BanditTus (Apr 17, 2010)

Lovelies! That second one really made me 'WOW' he' gorgeous <3


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

I have to echo everyone else. The second boy! WOW he is STUNNING. And your new guy, its amazing what just a few hours can do. What a difference


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome!!! Great fish!!! Do u have any pics of your aquarium set ups? Would love to see them!


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. That second boy is indeed amazing! You have some nice fish.


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Gorgeous babies!! All of them!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Very nice fish. I love the second boy. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Beautiful fish! Love the second one also.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for your kind welcome!


----------

